# [libsoup-2.2.94] emerge impossible (résolus)

## Ryback

Bonjour,

Donc, suite à ma "disparition" de l'agenda et des notes dans évolution, et au conseil de KuRGaN, j'ai lancé

un revdep-rebuild evolution. La dessus, je suis resté bloqué sur le message suivant : impossible d'emerger libsoup 2.2.94

avec les précisions suivantes :

```

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_check_version'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_delete_structure'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_find_structure_from_oid'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding_startEnd'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_number_of_elements'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_create_element'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_read_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_write_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_err_code_from_errno'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_coding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_array2tree'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strerror'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_copy_node'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strsource'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [dict] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -g -g -g -g -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer- arith -D_REENTRANT -o .libs/auth-test auth-test.o apache-wrapper.o  ../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lp thread /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -ldl -lz -lm

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_check_version'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_delete_structure'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_find_structure_from_oid'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding_startEnd'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_number_of_elements'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_create_element'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_read_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_write_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_err_code_from_errno'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_coding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_array2tree'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strerror'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_copy_node'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strsource'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [auth-test] Erreur 1

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_check_version'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_delete_structure'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_find_structure_from_oid'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding_startEnd'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_number_of_elements'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_create_element'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_read_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_write_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_err_code_from_errno'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_coding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_array2tree'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strerror'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_copy_node'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strsource'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [date] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libsoup-2.2.94/work/libsoup-2.2.94/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libsoup-2.2.94/work/libsoup-2.2.94'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: net-libs/libsoup-2.2.94 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Donc, pour résumé, impossible d'émergé libsoup, impossible de faire un revdep-rebuild, etc...

J'ai émergé libtasn1 puisque le message dis "undefined reference to `asn1*"

Sans succès....

Merci pour votre aide...Last edited by Ryback on Mon Oct 16, 2006 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Tente la version testing  :Wink: 

----------

## Ryback

heu ....   :Rolling Eyes:   ... d'accord !!

Mais heu .... comment on fait ?!?   :Laughing: 

Etant un super nouveau, j'avoue que je ne sais pas comment installer des

packet masqués....   :Question: 

----------

## Magic Banana

En fait non. La seule version plus récente qui est dans Portage est hard-maskée donc ne te lance pas là dedans ! Il faut chercher autre chose (désolé je n'ai pas d'idée qui me vienne).

Pour information toutefois. Si un paquet est masqué parce qu'il est dans la branche de test (et que ta gentoo est en stable), tu dois, pour le démasqué, rentrer ce qui suit dans un terminal en changeant ARCH avec ton architecture (par exemple x86 ou amd64)

```
# echo "net-libs/libsoup ~ARCH" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Tu te dois de lire LA référence ultime des Gentooists, en articulier ce chapitre.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ryback

En effet, j'étais déjà passé sur le chapitre "portage" ... mais j'avais complètement zappé

que la méthode pour installé des paquets masqué était mentionnée.... Autant pour moi...

M'enfin, pour le moment, j'ai chercher d'autre truc, mais en vain....   :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Au pire, je tenterais une méthode bien bourrine :  :Twisted Evil: 

```
# emerge -e1 libsoup
```

Si tu as un peu de temps CPU à perdre...

----------

## Temet

Je regarderai ce soir si ca compile chez moi (sous réserve de dépendances limitées  :Wink: )

----------

## Ryback

Et bien c'est partis.....  je viens de lancer la commande bourrinage....

à suivre dans quelques heures !   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Trop de dépendances, désolé  :Wink: 

----------

## Ryback

Me revoila, après avoir tenté la méthode dite : bourrinnage....

Ben on est tjrs au même point, impossible d'émergé libsoup.....   :Mad: 

J'avais 292 paquets à émerger, au 289 ième (et 5h30 de dur labeur   :Wink:   ) bing ... le même message d'erreur

que lorsque je fais un emerge de libsoup....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bref, je ne sais pas quoi faire.....

Qu'en pensez vous ??   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Temet

Mais elle sert à quoi cette lib ? Je l'ai pas moi.

----------

## Ryback

Ben je sais pas .... en fait, c'est elle qui m'empêche de réparer evolution .... CF mon ancien post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506073.html

Je ne peux plus faire de revdep-rebuild evolution ou pire même :

```

emerge --deep --newuse system

emerge --deep --newuse world

revdep-rebuild 

```

Peut être que je pourrais m'en passer de cette lib ... mais je sais pas comment....   :Sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dis donc Ryback, tu ne nous cacherais pas des optimisations de ouf malade qui te casse ton système ? Montre nous un peu tes CFLAGS et associés s'il te plait.

Pour Temet, libsoup est une implémentation du protocole http en C qui est utilisée par Evolution, Rythmbox et autre BugBuddy, bref par Gnome... Je l'aurais bien vue dans un groupe "sys-potage" mais bizzarement les développeurs ont préféré la mettre dans net-libs... OK je --> []

----------

## Ryback

Voici donc mon make.conf :

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="symlink bash-completion truetype Xaw3d toolbar jpeg tiff xinerama X \

     java xprint javascript synaptics png gtk firefox nvidia \

     opengl gnome insecure-savers offensive esd ccache cdr examples sse \

     sse2 mozdevelop mssql odbc alsa browserplugin mozilla \

     nsplugin -fam -quicktime -real a52 dvd mpeg ogg theora vorbis mp3 \

     imlib kde xmms threads debug doc catalogs fontconfig xpm cairo \

     guile lua ocaml php ruby static tcltk acl arts jpeg2k \

     kerberos legacyssl openexr spell zeroconf ares gnutls idn ldap test \

     tetex qt3 fat hfs jfs ntfs reiser4 xfs reiserfs usb pcmcia \

     bluetooth irda syslog mono widescreen profile gstreamer dts \

     matroska skins win32codecs wxwindows"

LINGUAS="fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics joystick"

FEATURES="ccache"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/getdelta.sh \${URI}"

```

si ça peu vs aider....

Mais c'est vrai qu'en tant que super-débutant, il est simple d'ajouter une variable qui va mettre le bordel....

----------

## Ryback

Autre info, en emergeant evolution, j'ai un tas de warning :

exemple :

```

ibtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libedataserver-1.2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libgnomevfs-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libxml2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libgconf-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libbonobo-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libbonobo-activation.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libORBit-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libmono.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libgthread-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/../../lib/libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libcamel-1.2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libcamel-provider-1.2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libedataserverui-1.2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libebook-1.2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libedataserver-1.2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libgtkhtml-3.8.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libgnomeui-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libSM.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libICE.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libgnomeprintui-2-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libglade-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../..//libbonoboui-2.la' seems to be moved

```

?????

Grave ???

----------

## Temet

Commente 

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

et

FEATURES="ccache" 

et tente (juste libsoup hein, pas tout le bordel)

----------

## Magic Banana

Arf... Que du très gentil pour les CFLAGS... À moins que tu ne te sois trompé sur "march=prescott" mais je suppose que tu t'en serais déjà rendu compte...

Sinon pour les warnings d'Evolution je ne pense pas que cela soit grâve. En fait j'ai les mêmes. Néanmoins je ne les comprends pas non plus puisque les fichiers qui "semblent avoir été déplacés" sont bien là où gcc les cherchent... Bref c'est curieux mais ça n'a sûrement rien à voir avec ton problème de compilation de libsoup.

----------

## Ryback

Temet : idem, en ayant suivis tes conseils.... 

juste pour info, ya juste à modifier le make.conf, rien d'autre à lancer pour le mettre à jour , hein ??

Magic Banana : ben moi c'est idem, les lib sont bien ou elles "doivent" être....

----------

## Temet

```
emerge =libsoup-2.2.7
```

 ????

Regarde le post d'après avantLast edited by Temet on Fri Oct 13, 2006 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Atta, ptet une idée!!!

emerge --oneshot libtasn1

et retente libsoup derrière

----------

## Ryback

toujours pareil.....................   :Crying or Very sad: 

Suis un dur à cuire, hein ??

Désolé de vous embêter avec ça....

----------

## Bapt

Ce qui serait intéressant c'est que tu mettes la dernière ligne de compilation avant les erreurs libtool :

```

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_check_version'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_delete_structure'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_find_structure_from_oid'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding_startEnd'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_number_of_elements'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_create_element'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_read_value' 

```

a mon avis la ligne d'avant doit d'indiquer un gcc -lquelquchose : -lquelquechose not found, ou un truc du genre. SI c'est le cas se sera plus facile de t'aider, si ce n'est pas le cas, bah... on essayera autre chose  :Smile: 

Sinon sans le FEATURES=ccache comme te l'a indiqué Temet ça a foiré aussi ?

----------

## babos

je ne sais pas mais peut-être as tu changé récemment une variable use ou ton compilateur, ce qui nécessiterait de recompiler les librairies car le paquet ne les reconnait plus du coup.

----------

## Temet

et un emerge --oneshot libsoup ?

(le mec pas à court d'idées lol)

----------

## Ryback

Donc, excusez moi pour ce retard ds mes réponses... W.E oblige !

Alors pour répondre à tous le monde :

BAPTUX, voici les dernières lignes de compilation de libsoup :

```

(...)

        then mv -f ".deps/soup-xmlrpc-message.Tpo" ".deps/soup-xmlrpc-message.Pl o"; else rm -f ".deps/soup-xmlrpc-message.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libsoup\" - I.. -DG_ENABLE_DEBUG -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/includ e -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -O2 -march=prescott -pipe  -g -g -g -g -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototyp es -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D_REENTRANT -MT soup-xmlrpc-message.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/soup-xmlrpc-message.Tpo -c soup-xmlrpc-message.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o . libs/soup-xmlrpc-message.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libsoup\" - I.. -DG_ENABLE_DEBUG -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/includ e -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -O2 -march=prescott -pipe  -g -g -g -g -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototyp es -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D_REENTRANT -MT soup-xmlrpc-message.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/soup-xmlrpc-message.Tpo -c soup-xmlrpc-message.c -o soup-xmlrpc-me ssage.o >/dev/null 2>&1

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFI G_H -I. -I. -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libsoup\" -I.. -DG_ENABLE_DEBUG -pthread -I/us r/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -I/usr/include/libxml2   -I/usr /include -I/usr/include    -O2 -march=prescott -pipe  -g -g -g -g              - Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations                 -Wmissing-protot ypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D_REENTRANT -MT soup-xmlrpc-response.lo - MD -MP -MF ".deps/soup-xmlrpc-response.Tpo" -c -o soup-xmlrpc-response.lo soup-x mlrpc-response.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/soup-xmlrpc-response.Tpo" ".deps/soup-xmlrpc-response. Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/soup-xmlrpc-response.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libsoup\" - I.. -DG_ENABLE_DEBUG -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/includ e -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -O2 -march=prescott -pipe  -g -g -g -g -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototyp es -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D_REENTRANT -MT soup-xmlrpc-response.lo -MD  -MP -MF .deps/soup-xmlrpc-response.Tpo -c soup-xmlrpc-response.c  -fPIC -DPIC - o .libs/soup-xmlrpc-response.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libsoup\" - I.. -DG_ENABLE_DEBUG -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/includ e -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -O2 -march=prescott -pipe  -g -g -g -g -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototyp es -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D_REENTRANT -MT soup-xmlrpc-response.lo -MD  -MP -MF .deps/soup-xmlrpc-response.Tpo -c soup-xmlrpc-response.c -o soup-xmlrpc -response.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=presco tt -pipe  -g -g -g -g           -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations                 -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D_REENTRA NT   -o libsoup-2.2.la -rpath /usr/lib -version-info 10:0:2  soup-marshal.lo sou p-address.lo soup-auth.lo soup-auth-basic.lo soup-auth-digest.lo soup-connection .lo soup-connection-ntlm.lo soup-date.lo soup-dns.lo soup-gnutls.lo soup-headers .lo soup-md5-utils.lo soup-message.lo soup-message-client-io.lo soup-message-fil ter.lo soup-message-handlers.lo soup-message-io.lo soup-message-queue.lo soup-me ssage-server-io.lo soup-method.lo soup-misc.lo soup-nossl.lo soup-server.lo soup -server-auth.lo soup-server-message.lo soup-session.lo soup-session-async.lo sou p-session-sync.lo soup-soap-message.lo soup-soap-response.lo soup-socket.lo soup -status.lo soup-uri.lo soup-xmlrpc-message.lo soup-xmlrpc-response.lo -pthread - lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -lxml2 -lz -lm   /usr/lib/libgnutls.a /u sr/lib/libgcrypt.a

*** Warning: Linking the shared library libsoup-2.2.la against the

*** static library /usr/lib/libgnutls.a is not portable!

*** Warning: Linking the shared library libsoup-2.2.la against the

*** static library /usr/lib/libgcrypt.a is not portable!

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/soup-marshal.o .libs/soup-address.o .libs/s oup-auth.o .libs/soup-auth-basic.o .libs/soup-auth-digest.o .libs/soup-connectio n.o .libs/soup-connection-ntlm.o .libs/soup-date.o .libs/soup-dns.o .libs/soup-g nutls.o .libs/soup-headers.o .libs/soup-md5-utils.o .libs/soup-message.o .libs/s oup-message-client-io.o .libs/soup-message-filter.o .libs/soup-message-handlers. o .libs/soup-message-io.o .libs/soup-message-queue.o .libs/soup-message-server-i o.o .libs/soup-method.o .libs/soup-misc.o .libs/soup-nossl.o .libs/soup-server.o  .libs/soup-server-auth.o .libs/soup-server-message.o .libs/soup-session.o .libs /soup-session-async.o .libs/soup-session-sync.o .libs/soup-soap-message.o .libs/ soup-soap-response.o .libs/soup-socket.o .libs/soup-status.o .libs/soup-uri.o .l ibs/soup-xmlrpc-message.o .libs/soup-xmlrpc-response.o  /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0. so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml 2.so -lz -lm /usr/lib/libgnutls.a /usr/lib/libgcrypt.a  -march=prescott -pthread  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libsoup-2.2.so.8 -o .libs/libsoup-2.2.so.8.2.0

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warni ng: creating a DT_TEXTREL in object.

(cd .libs && rm -f libsoup-2.2.so.8 && ln -s libsoup-2.2.so.8.2.0 libsoup-2.2.so .8)

(cd .libs && rm -f libsoup-2.2.so && ln -s libsoup-2.2.so.8.2.0 libsoup-2.2.so)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libsoup-2.2.a /usr/lib/libgnutls.a /usr/lib/libgc rypt.a  soup-marshal.o soup-address.o soup-auth.o soup-auth-basic.o soup-auth-di gest.o soup-connection.o soup-connection-ntlm.o soup-date.o soup-dns.o soup-gnut ls.o soup-headers.o soup-md5-utils.o soup-message.o soup-message-client-io.o sou p-message-filter.o soup-message-handlers.o soup-message-io.o soup-message-queue. o soup-message-server-io.o soup-method.o soup-misc.o soup-nossl.o soup-server.o soup-server-auth.o soup-server-message.o soup-session.o soup-session-async.o sou p-session-sync.o soup-soap-message.o soup-soap-response.o soup-socket.o soup-sta tus.o soup-uri.o soup-xmlrpc-message.o soup-xmlrpc-response.o /usr/lib/libgnutls .a /usr/lib/libgcrypt.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libsoup-2.2.a

creating libsoup-2.2.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libsoup-2.2.la && ln -s ../libsoup-2.2.la libsoup-2.2.la)

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/libsoup-2.2.94/work/libsoup-2 .2.94/libsoup »

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/libsoup-2.2.94/work/libsoup-2 .2.94/libsoup »

Making all in tests

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/libsoup-2.2.94/work/libso up-2.2.94/tests »

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml 2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -march =prescott -pipe  -g -g -g -g            -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-decl arations                -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D _REENTRANT -MT auth-test.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/auth-test.Tpo" -c -o auth-test.o a uth-test.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/auth-test.Tpo" ".deps/auth-test.Po"; else rm -f ".deps /auth-test.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I/usr/include/libxml 2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include      -O2 -march =prescott -pipe  -g -g -g -g            -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-decl arations                -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D _REENTRANT -MT apache-wrapper.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/apache-wrapper.Tpo" -c -o apa che-wrapper.o apache-wrapper.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/apache-wrapper.Tpo" ".deps/apache-wrapper.Po"; else rm  -f ".deps/apache-wrapper.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=presco tt -pipe  -g -g -g -g           -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations                 -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -D_REENTRA NT   -o auth-test  auth-test.o apache-wrapper.o  ../libsoup/libsoup-2.2.la

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -g -g -g -g -Wall -Wstrict-proto types -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-ari th -D_REENTRANT -o .libs/auth-test auth-test.o apache-wrapper.o  ../libsoup/.lib s/libsoup-2.2.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread  /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -ldl -lz -lm

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_check_version'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_delete_structure'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_find_structure_fro m_oid'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding_start End'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_number_of_elements '

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_create_element'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_read_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_write_value'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_err_code_from_errno '

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_coding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_array2tree'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_der_decoding'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strerror'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `asn1_copy_node'

../libsoup/.libs/libsoup-2.2.so: undefined reference to `gpg_strsource'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [auth-test] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/libsoup-2.2.94/work/libsoup-2 .2.94/tests »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/libsoup-2.2.94/work/libsoup-2 .2.94 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: net-libs/libsoup-2.2.94 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

```

Voila, si ça peut t'aider...

BABOS :

Je suis en phase de finalisation de ma gentoo. Autrement dit, il est vrai que j'ajoute régulièrement des variables d'env...

Peut être est ce la piste... je ne sais pas. Comment dois je faire pour recompiler ttes mes lib ??

TEMET :

Je te remercie pour ttes tes idées !!   :Wink:   on va bien y arrivé un jour tte de même !!   :Smile: 

Donc, pour le emerge --oneshot libsoup, c'est idem ..... même msge d'erreur....

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Bah je t'en prie ... mais là j'avoue que je suis à court d'idées, même désespérées lol

----------

## babos

Eh bien je ne sais pas, peut-être simplement qu'un :

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild
```

suffirait.

N'oublie pas d'émerger gentoolkit si tu ne l'as pas.

----------

## Bapt

Je pense que tu as un problème avec la gnutls, libtasn1 et libgpg-error.

Ce qui est certain c'est que lors du "linkage" de libsoup, les fonction non trouvées sont celles de libtasn1 (asn1_der_coding par exemple) or libtasn1 est une dépendance de gnutls. Tu as aussi des problèmes de références à libgpg-error (gpg_strerror)

recompiler donc les trois : 

```
emerge libatsn1 gnutls libgpg-error
```

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que dans les lignes comme : 

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -g -g -g -g -Wall -Wstrict-proto types -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-ari th -D_REENTRANT -o .libs/auth-test auth-test.o apache-wrapper.o  ../libsoup/.lib s/libsoup-2.2.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread  /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -ldl -lz -lm 
```

 il devrait y avoir des -lquelquechose ou un lien vers des fichiers .a  correspondant à libgpg-error, libtasn1, or il n'y a rien. genre :

As tu le use flag ssl activé pour libsoup ?

----------

## Magic Banana

D'un autre côté je lui ai déjà fait lancer un :

```
emerge -e1 libsoup
```

Donc il a déjà tout recompilé ce qui pouvait poser problème...

Je ne comprends pas. Désolé.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ryback

Arf..... toujours pareil BAPTUX, ça n'y fait rien.....

Je vais tenter un emerge de la mise a jour cachée de libsoup.....

on verra bien !

----------

## Bapt

Si le problème continue enlève le use ssl de libsoup et compile. 

Ca doit aller au bout sans problème normalement,si c'est le cas. Je penche pour un problème de useflag sur les dépendances de libsoup ou leur propres dépendances.

----------

## Ryback

Dites, la variable "static", ca vous dit rien ????

Ben si on l'enlève, la compile de libsoup va bcp mieux, croyez moi !!

Et oui, c'est cette variable qui nous a posée pb depuis le début...

Donc, suppression de cette variable, et emerge de libsoup ... bingo, ca passe !!!    :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

Encore merci pour votre aide et tous vos conseils !!

 :Wink: 

edit : j'ai juste oublié de préciser qu'avec la version masqué, c'était pareil....

----------

## Temet

Erf :/

----------

## Ryback

comme tu dis.....   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Note pour plus tard toujours demande un emerge -pv le_paquet_qui_merde, pour avoir la liste exacte des uses utilisés  :Smile: 

Enfin tu triche un peu quand même Ryback le use statuc n'était pas dans lemake.conf  que tu nous as présenté  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Arf ! La voilà l'optimisation "à la mord moi le noeud"... Répète après moi : "Je ne toucherai plus au flag static, je ne toucherai plus au flag static, je ne toucherai plus au flag static, je ne toucherai plus au flag static, ..."

Tu nous ajoutes un petit " (résolu) à ton titre s'il te plaît.  :Wink: 

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> le use statuc n'était pas dans lemake.conf que tu nous as présenté

  En fait il y était mais nous sommes tous passés à côté.

----------

## Ryback

Ben ouais qu'il y était le use static !!!

Mais j'avoue, je ne toucherai plus au flag static je ne toucherai plus au flag static je ne toucherai plus au flag static ....   :Razz: 

Merci à tous !!!

Ps: le résolus y est déjà !!

----------

## Bapt

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> EDIT :  *Quote:*   le use statuc n'était pas dans lemake.conf que tu nous as présenté  En fait il y était mais nous sommes tous passés à côté.

 

J'ai du faire la même faute de frappe en recherchant static dans la page : "Ctrl-F statuc"  :Smile: 

----------

